# Per Amos's request



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I recorded a couple of my favorite Tegan and Sara covers...I forgot the words to "days and days" at the end though...lol...please excuse my mistakes... 

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/7/1900889/divided.wma

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/7/1900889/number.wma

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/5/7/1900889/days and days.wma


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

FRF, you are awesome! I love your voice, so pretty, and your awesome at playing guitar.. have you created a demo cd at all? If so, I want one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Amos...... wow...you are very talented ....beautiful voice...you really should go pro.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! that's crazy good!!, reminds me sort of alanis morisette? 

I know i would buy a CD.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments  ...I am getting stuff together for a demo, so I'll let you all know when I finish it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful .........you go girl................ :thumbup:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you sing in any of the restaurants or clubs in the area? Hubby and I could come hear you.

Chicago-Water Grill and Marcella's in Jonesville both have "entertainment" for special occasions. CWG usually has someone performing during Friday night dinner in the summertime. If you aren't already doing stuff like that you should check into it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow you are really good!! :thumb:

Have you ever tried singing Green Day's Good Riddance? It has really awesome guitar in it


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Pam B said:


> Chicago-Water Grill and Marcella's in Jonesville both have "entertainment" for special occasions. CWG usually has someone performing during Friday night dinner in the summertime. If you aren't already doing stuff like that you should check into it.


I played there once with my guitar instructor...but that was probably 4 years ago.

This summer I did a gig a Savarinos and have played at local festivals before. I will let you know if something comes up.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Whoops...I was talking about Chicago Water Grill in that first sentence...lol...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

goathappy said:


> Have you ever tried singing Green Day's Good Riddance? It has really awesome guitar in it


That was one of the first songs I ever learned...I'll record it and put it on here for you when I get a chance.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You do have a really nice voice!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, you are really really good!! Wish I could sing that good!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> I will let you know if something comes up.


Please do. It would be good to hear you and get to see you in person.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Been a while.. but any info on a demo FRF?!?

BTW, I've been hooked on T&S since this :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow yes .......how has it been going on that?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Not too well, unfortunately. I have been kind of busy with school, work, goats, etc. Should have more time this summer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry to hear that...but hey ....summer is just around the corner...good luck to you..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

